

40% of Android phones are returned? ‘Absolutely ridiculous’ - zacharye
http://www.bgr.com/2011/07/28/40-of-android-phones-are-returned-absolutely-ridiculous/

======
nextparadigms
Finally, that ridiculous BS from Techcrunch is being debunked.

